# Life's too short - deposit paid!



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

After all my indecision, I've done it.

3.2 V6 with spec tbc. Wanted a turbo but the launch car isn't cutting the mustard.

The 19" double spoke alloys look the business.

Test drive early next month apparently with option of refund if unhappy. Wimbledon Audi have 1 space left out of 6 for first batch delivery if anyone's interested.

I want the red leather but what exterior colour should I go for?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, ive emailed you my spec - im liking petrol blue.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Er think you're being sold up the river...

The official line on cars getting to dealers is

"Center Launch Cars - are anticipated to arrive by week commencing 28 August"

With the launch being the 9th Spetember.

Jae


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Petrol blue is a bit loud for me but I can see the attraction... What's the difference between black cherry and phantom black? I can't see one.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Please ignore this post. It won't let me delete it. Do the honours Jae! Thanks.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Jae said:


> Er think you're being sold up the river...
> 
> Jae


Oh bugger and without a paddle too.  :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Tom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Oh God now I am going to have to order one as well. :roll:

Avus is gorgeous. But do you want a change? 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As some of the options aren't even available until November / January, I'd be waiting if I wanted one...


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Tom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh God now I am going to have to order one as well. :roll:
> 
> Avus is gorgeous. But do you want a change? 8)


I know LoTTie - what's going on?!?!? Have got caught up in the excitement and decided that I do really like the car. Once it's spec'd properly it will look great and go pretty well too! I want a 3.2 manual with a few toys.

The qS is awesome, as you know, and I will only do the full deal if the car is really good when I test drive (whenever that may be Jae! 
:wink: ). It's Â£1k down now so not the end of the world if I ask for my money back in a couple of months. First refusal is a nice option to have.

They aren't offering Avus Silver on the Mk II. Most irregular! The colour choice is a bit limited tbh.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TomA said:


> They aren't offering Avus Silver on the Mk II. Most irregular! The colour choice is a bit limited tbh.


As per all Audis, you can have whatever colour you like - so long as you're willing to pay for it.

It's a Â£1600 option.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

TomA said:


> I want the red leather but what exterior colour should I go for?


I like the look of the red leather too. Think it looked good with silver in last nights launch. Would also look go against black exterior I think.

I quite fancy blue with black leather as well, but which blue.

Decisions, decisions !!


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Blue and black are good choices. Mauritius blue or Petrol blue looking interesting.

Need to see the difference between cherry black and phantom black. I'm liking the idea of cherry with red leather.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TomA said:


> They aren't offering Avus Silver on the Mk II. Most irregular! The colour choice is a bit limited tbh.


LOL dont u remember the Mk 1

3 colours

Raven Black
Silver
Denim Blue


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I've always liked Elderberry, but not that much to fork out Â£1600. Bonkers, just to press a couple of buttons on a computer.

Wheels wise, I think I will go with the standard 10-spokes and get some RS4 replicas - cheaper, and I will save the heart break of kerbing the OEMs.

I'm torn between DSG (S-tronic!) or manual. Manual would be my choice - my preference of being more in control (so no arguments please!). Just that I can't believe how much faster and more fuel efficient (less thirsty!) the DSG is. Have they artificially made the manual's figures look bad to boost DSG sales?

Anyone going to go for the magnetic ride?

Who's got the biggest discount so far? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive spoke with my dealer and the cars in may are static cars for purchase info not for test driving. The test drive cars are late August time.

Hope that helps/clears things up.


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> TomA said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't offering Avus Silver on the Mk II. Most irregular! The colour choice is a bit limited tbh.
> ...


they also had that horrible green as well...

regards malc


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTej said:


> TomA said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't offering Avus Silver on the Mk II. Most irregular! The colour choice is a bit limited tbh.
> ...


There were more than 3 at launch, it was...

Brilliant Black
Raven Black
Lake Silver
Olive Green
Denim Blue (Coupe Only)
Arrow Grey Pearl (Coupe Only)
Nimbus Grey (TTR Only)
Amulet Red

IIRC.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Specced up to my ideal combo, which would be:

3.2 TTC S Tronic
Deep Sea Blue / Ice Blue

and including

Extended Leather
Magnetic Ride
Bose
Bluetooth
DVD Satnav
Acoustic Parking
Xenon Plus

Â£38k!!!

Specced up a Z4 3.0Si Coupe in a similar fashion, and got Â£37,000. Mmm. I think a visit to the dealers is in order. But I don't think I will like the Z4 - don't like the interiors of any of the Beemers - far too busy/ugly.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Specced up a Z4 3.0Si Coupe in a similar fashion, and got Â£37,000. Mmm. I think a visit to the dealers is in order. But I don't think I will like the Z4 - don't like the interiors of any of the Beemers - far too busy/ugly.


And the "aluminium trim" on the Z4 steering wheel is plastic whereas on the Mk 2 its aluminium :wink:


----------



## Mol (Oct 10, 2004)

After an entire evening obsessing - the conclusion so far is - LOVE IT, suspect it's all that it should be, same but better, mine's in for a service next week - little chance of me leaving the dealers without putting deposit down. Here on in begins the colour/interior/options trauma.

So much for reigning in the spending, don't 'y just hate it when that happens :-/


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Specced up to my ideal combo, which would be:
> .....Â£38k!!!


I'm specced up to Â£35K and I thought that was bad


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Specced up to my ideal combo, which would be:
> ...


I know. When I came too, I found I had fallen off my chair. :lol:

Trouble is, if I want the magnetic ride system (why, don't ask, as I have no idea!) I'll have to wait until January next year. By that time a million and one other options will probably have appeared, and S-line version, and a 2.0 T quattro. What to do.


----------

